# Cable management at pull points



## [email protected] (May 22, 2016)

I'm looking at this process but on an elevated platform.


http://www.thefoa.org/tech/ref/OSP/install.html
For a midspan pull, use these directions: 
This procedure eliminates having to flip the cable in the Figure 8 on the ground over.
Place the cable reel a mid point on the long span (ensuring the maximum pulling length in either direction would not be exceeded).
Pull the one end of cable through the conduit to one end of the span.
Roll the cable off the reel and Figure 8 the remaining cable on the ground. The end on the cable will be on the top of the figure 8.
Pull the second end of the cable through the conduit to the other end of the span.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly,
You need to mitigate your risk damaging that fiber as best as you can.
This means just spending what you need on the labor to get the project complete, do a first class job.
You will forget about spending a few extra bucks and just get it done.

I dont know the length of the pull but its possible to carefully load it in a big trash can and normally it will payout just fine. Alternately, it could be a disaster.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2016)

The pull is just over 1600', I'm just going to bite the bullet and pay a few of my normal crew to help out.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The pull is just over 1600', I'm just going to bite the bullet and pay a few of my normal crew to help out.


I think this is your best option. Thin margins become red numbers if you try to cobble something together and it fails.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The suggestion linked to despool everything into one big figure eight in the mid span is probably not helpful in this job, it would be useful if you had a third person but that's not necessary. 

You only need two people to do this job. Before you start pulling, all the strings should be in place. Start with man #1 feeding from the spool at the starting point, man #2 pulling and piling at the first pull point. When it's all through, man #1 goes to the second pulling point, man #2 feeds, man #1 pulls and piles. I don't think 1600' will take long at all, *as long as you're set up and prepared,* I can't see it taking a full day. 

The most important tool for this job - handsfree radios.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The pull is just over 1600', I'm just going to bite the bullet and pay a few of my normal crew to help out.


That is a wise decision. Don't let a bid mistake push you into subpar work.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've done something similar a few times with fiber pulls. I learned to not change direction with pull points but rather put the box or conduit body directly before or after a 90. There were a couple long pulls we did (1600+') that we could sometimes pull right past a pull point or change of direction eliminating the need for a man at that spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We got away with doing the figure 8 method most times, but I remember one long fretful night at Y concourse in Honolulu airport we had a taxi runway shut down for a figure 8 and it got all tangled to hell. We were there till the sun was coming out getting it right and the ''powers'' at the airport were pissed at us .


----------

